# 29 inch mountain bike vertically in a Subaru Forester



## Alfman (Sep 11, 2016)

Has anyone had success mounting their 29 inch mountain bike vertically in a Subaru Forester?

I currently do this with my minivan to keep the bike more secure (not exposed on a a hitch rack) when I'm at work. I use a 1UPUSA hitch rack on the van for the trip home and weekend rides.

But the minivan has reach EOL and the kids are about to drive themselves, so I"m looking for something smaller.

And the Forester is on my short list.

Thanks.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Assuming you want to mount with the front wheel off, which never worked on my '01 or '11 Foresters with 26" wheeled bikes.

So question 1 is which model Forester ?

Take a measurement of the height of the bike the way you want to install.

This site says on the '18 you've got 32" floor to ceiling. Many model years of Subies are listed

2018 Subaru Forester research webpage


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Pictures of what you do with your minivan would probably be helpful.

My inclination, though, is that it's unlikely you'll find anything not-a-van that can do this.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Harold said:


> Pictures of what you do with your minivan would probably be helpful.
> 
> My inclination, though, is that it's unlikely you'll find anything not-a-van that can do this.


Not sure of a 29", but my buddies that have Honda CR-V's can fit their road bikes vertically in the vehicle.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Catmandoo said:


> Not sure of a 29", but my buddies that have Honda CR-V's can fit their road bikes vertically in the vehicle.


The phrase "vertical bike storage" makes me think of this:










It sounds like you're talking about what I call "upright" storage.










And yeah, I can squeeze 2 bikes upright (front wheels off, and only if one of them is an especially small bike) inside my Honda Fit. The way Honda's "Magic Seats" fold down works great for storing bikes. I might see road bikes being carried "vertically" with the front wheel off in a CRV with the Magic Seats folded up. Don't think it would work in my Fit, though. Subaru seats don't fold so well. The Forester is taller than my wife's Crosstrek, but there's no way in hell any bike is fitting in the Crosstrek upright. Gotta lay it down.


----------



## Alfman (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep. I meant Upright with front wheel off and fork on a mount (I currently use a Saris trap).

I'll do some measurements against the 2019 model.

I'll still take my bike/mount and see how it goes.

Thanks!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Catmandoo said:


> Not sure of a 29", but my buddies that have Honda CR-V's can fit their road bikes vertically in the vehicle.


My bike fits in my CR-V with the front wheel off, but I have to drop the seat. It's tight fit, but can be done. Prob is the seats don't lie completely flat.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

In my 2018 I could do this with a friends smallish Pivot Mach 6 27.5------my large Pivot 429 Trail was a no go------


----------



## sns1294 (Oct 8, 2013)

2015 Forester with the giant sunroof. I could fit my large SC Tallboy 2 upright with front wheel off and non-dropper seat post all the way down. It doesn't quite fit with a dropper post installed, but if it didn't have the sunroof I think it would.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

It's not really what the op asked, but I can fit my 19.5" fuel ex 29 on its side in the back of our Forester with both wheels on. Just saying there's an easy interior bike storage method...


----------

